# Anyone know of this breeder?



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just poking around on the internet today and found this breeder. Her pups are beautiful!
Does anyone know Diane Hermort of Kewpie Dolls in Mohnton, Pa.??<a href="http://www.kewpiedollsmaltese.com/kewpiepups.html" target="_blank">
</a><a href="http://www.kewpiedollsmaltese.com/kewpiepups.html" target="_blank">
</a>http://www.kewpiedollsmaltese.com/kewpiepups.html


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

hi pat, there was a thread on her before on this board - http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...9&hl=kewpie


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

actually theres a couple of threads on her, search for "kewpie"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (nikkivong @ Oct 15 2008, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650703


> actually theres a couple of threads on her, search for "kewpie"[/B]



whoops - thanks! :blush:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, she's a real "charmer" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Be very careful what is said about this particular breeder as she does not condone any adverse information about herself. I would suggest that you look at some of the prior threads.

FYI I called her not long after we lost our Angel since she is located not too far away from where we live here in Lancaster. Pa. and is located in Berks County. Anyway, I wanted to know whether or not she had any puppies for sale and she never got back to me. 

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Snuggle's Mom @ Oct 16 2008, 10:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=651298


> Be very careful what is said about this particular breeder as she does not condone any adverse information about herself. I would suggest that you look at some of the prior threads.
> 
> FYI I called her not long after we lost our Angel since she is located not too far away from where we live here in Lancaster. Pa. and is located in Berks County. Anyway, I wanted to know whether or not she had any puppies for sale and she never got back to me.
> 
> Linda[/B]


I read the previous thread yesterday afternoon......

if I had been actually interested in a pup....nothing said here on SM would have deterred me from contacting this breeder - her pups look adorable! - it was her own response to it that stopped me cold. 

BTW, I'm not looking for a pup - I just love maltese and wanted to comment on how cute they were.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I *think* Toby has some Kewpie in him. It would have been his Great-Grandmother on his father's side (Cotton-Patch Kewpie Doll). I don't know if this is the same breeder, but I thought I would share that.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, I read that other post and I wonder if she raises flying monkeys in addition to Maltese, LOL. I can't believe she was so rude.


----------

